

 Reddit-Like Website For Military Personnel Arriving In July - casemorton
http://techli.com/2012/06/reddit-military-eureka-project/

======
iamdave
If it's anything like most military portals I used while serving, it'll pretty
much only work whenever it feels like working, and will be slower to load than
getting an error on your LES fixed.

